# Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7



## HNordlichtH (11. Januar 2018)

*Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Moin liebe Community,

ich bin absoluter Foren-Neuling. Falls es diese Thematik (bestimmt ) schon gibt, schließt dieses Thema einfach und haut mir nen Link raus. Irgendwie steige ich nur bei den ganzen Tests und Vergleichen nicht mehr durch.^^

Ich bin dabei mir folgendes System zusammenzustellen:

-be quiet! Dark Base 900
-MSI X370 Titanium Mainboard
-AMD Ryzen 7 1700X /1800X
-G.SKill Flare X 16GB Kit DDR4-3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) RAM
-GTX 1080 (GLH / Game Rock (Premium))

Das System will ich (eigentlich nicht overclocken, jedoch würde ich gerne die 3200 Mhz aus dem Speicher kitzeln.

Nun bin ich am verzweifeln, was den CPU Kühler angeht.
Interessiert hat mich der Brocken 3, nur hier sehen die Bewertungen nicht immer rosig aus wenn es um die Kühlleistung bei Last geht.

Ich wollte preislich nicht mehr als +-60€ ausgeben.

Helft mir Obi-Wan......Community natürlich, ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Hallo HNordlichtH,

Ich werfe da jetzt mal den be quiet Dark Rock 3, den Macho und Macho x2 in den Raum.


----------



## HNordlichtH (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallo HNordlichtH,
> 
> Ich werfe da jetzt mal den be quiet Dark Rock 3, den Macho und Macho x2 in den Raum.



Das ist doch  super. Dann ist die Auswahl zumindest schon mal ein wenig eingegrenzt.

Ich schaue mir die Modelle mal an 
Danke


----------



## HNordlichtH (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Das Mainboard gibt folgende Kühleranschlüsse an:
- 1 x 4-pin CPU fan connector
- 1 x 4-pin water-pump-fan connector
- 4 x 4-pin system fan connectors

Fallen da für mich nicht Kühler mit 2 Lüftern raus?
Habe Interesse am Dark Rock 3 Pro gefunden, auch wenn dieser etwas mehr kostet?

Kannst du den empfehlen @EyRaptor?


----------



## HNordlichtH (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



HNordlichtH schrieb:


> Fallen da für mich nicht Kühler mit 2 Lüftern raus?



Hat sich erledigt sehe gerade:
Anschluss 1x4Pin


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Man kann auch mehrere Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel an einen Fanheader hängen  (wenn man es braucht).

Und empfehlen kann ich ihn. Der sitzt auf dem 4770k aus meinem System 2 und verrichtet leise seine Arbeit.
Montage ist eben nicht die einfachste.


----------



## HNordlichtH (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Vermutlich wird es  der Dark Rock 3 Pro 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Kein Ding ^^ und viel Spaß mit dem Build


----------



## RubySoho (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Kannst dir auch noch den ekl olymp anschauen....
der mach seinen job auch gut...


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Grade auf CB gesehen be quiet!: Dark Rock 4 und Pro 4 lassen sich leichter montieren - ComputerBase neue Kühler mit einfacherem mounting.
Steht allerdings noch kein Datum für den Verkauf dran. 

Vom Design finde ich den Dark Rock Pro 4 jetzt irgendwie hässlich, ist natürlich ein subjektiver Eindruck.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B

Wurde doch von einem Mitglied getestet und hat super abgeschnitten.
Wäre zumindest meine erste Wahl.


----------



## HNordlichtH (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B
> 
> Wurde doch von einem Mitglied getestet und hat super abgeschnitten.
> Wäre zumindest meine erste Wahl.



Den werde ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen und mir den Test vor Augen führen  Danke


----------



## Cuzzle187 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



HNordlichtH schrieb:


> Den werde ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen und mir den Test vor Augen führen  Danke



Gerne.


Hier der Test

[Leser-Test]Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Die Legende in 5. Generation


----------



## orca113 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Hallo, also ich habe vor kurzem ein Ryzen 5 (1600X) System gebaut und dazu habe ich mir den EKL Brocken 3 gegönnt. Ein Super Kühler der mich noch einige Jahre begleiten wird. Qualität, Design, Lieferumfang und eine richtig gute und einfache Montage.

Brocken 3 im Test: EKL sturmt PCGH-Kuhler-Charts [Update]


----------



## HairforceOne (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Weiß nicht ob der schon genannt wurde:

Der gute "alte" Macho Rev. B. Ist zwar nen richtiges Biest von der Größe her aber läuft einwandfrei.

Läuft bei mir im Idle mit 350 Umdrehungen, CPU bei 35°C. - Unter Spielelast komme ich selten über 55°C. (750 Umdrehungen dann ca.)

Top Kühler, Flüsterleise, ordentliche Leistung: Thermalright Macho Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## a160 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Noctua NH-D15. Hat n Kumpel von mir, ein unfassbares Teil!


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



a160 schrieb:


> Noctua NH-D15. Hat n Kumpel von mir, ein unfassbares Teil!



Ja unfassbar häßlich und unfassbar teuer.

Aber sicher auch topp. Hat super Bewertungen und viele Empfehlungen.


----------



## RRe36 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Also ich hab nen Brocken 2 auf meinem 1700X und hab damit keine Probleme (das CH6 hat auch AM3 Montagebohrungen). Wüsste nicht was am Brocken 3 dann schlechter sein sollte . Wenn du kein OC betreiben willst sollte der eigentlich reichen.
Wo hast du denn die negativen Bewertungen gesehen? Bei Geizhals find ich dazu keine und es kommt ja auch auf die genutzte CPU an. Ryzen lässt sich tendenziell etwas besser kühlen als Intel (wer weiß warum?  )


----------



## Cuzzle187 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



RRe36 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Brocken 2 auf meinem 1700X und hab damit keine Probleme (das CH6 hat auch AM3 Montagebohrungen). Wüsste nicht was am Brocken 3 dann schlechter sein sollte . Wenn du kein OC betreiben willst sollte der eigentlich reichen.
> Wo hast du denn die negativen Bewertungen gesehen? Bei Geizhals find ich dazu keine und es kommt ja auch auf die genutzte CPU an. Ryzen lässt sich tendenziell etwas besser kühlen als Intel (wer weiß warum?  )



Bei nem Kumpel reicht selbst der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct  um den 1600x bei 4GHZ ausreichend kühl zu halten.
Kommt nie über 65 Grad.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Also ich nutze den AMD Stock Kühler bei meinem 1700@ 3.7GHz aktuell mit 1.23V, bei Destiny 2 erreiche ich max 75°C.
Denke dieser UFO Kühler würde besser performen^^
YouTube

Will lieber nicht was klobiges, sondern eher was kleines dezentes, will ja nicht nen mega Klotz anschauen.
So hat man halt seine Probleme mit einem Seitenfenster^^


----------



## a160 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Die Noctua (Sowohl Lüfter als auch die Kühler selbst) sind doch nicht hässlich? Lieber verbau ich mir den ganzen Rechner mit Noctuas in braun voll, als diese kindischen RGB bling bling billig Lüfter zu haben 

Teuer...naja, sehs so, den Kühler und die Lüfter kannst ja weiterverwenden. Noctua hat mega guten Service, die schicken dir kostenlos Montagesets für andere/neue Sockel zu. Zahlst ein mal 80-90 Euro für einen extrem leistungsstarken und leisen Kühler, der sehr gut verarbeitet ist und kannst den die nächsten 10 Jahre benutzen....


----------



## RRe36 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Also ich würd einfach mal sagen (den Noctua-gepreise hier zum trotz  ), da du kein OC betreiben willst, hol dir den Brocken 3. Den kannste genauso gut ein paar Jährchen behalten und das Geld was du ggü. dem Noctua einsparst kommt in die Bastelkasse 



a160 schrieb:


> Lieber verbau ich mir den ganzen  Rechner mit Noctuas in braun voll, als diese kindischen RGB bling bling  billig Lüfter zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da sag ich dann immer "RGB-Satan, weiche!"


----------



## orca113 (18. Januar 2018)

*Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Noctua Lüfter sind Design und Farbtechnisch total daneben. Oma/Opa Style. Oder eher Gaystyle

RRe36 hat einen guten Vorschlag gemacht[emoji106]


----------



## a160 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU KÃ¼hler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

geht, find die Farben geil und würde mich weder als Opa noch als "gay" bezeichnen... Nur weil jetzt jeder n Case mit Fenster will und RGB...naja, wenn mans braucht.

Übrings hat Noctua auch die Lüfter in schwarz... 

Produktlinie chromax - Produkte


----------



## CSOger (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Klassisch oder Schwarz.
Gibt doch jetzt auch etwas Auswahl bei Noctua.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*

Ich warte auch schon auf den Dark Rock 4, der würde super ins.... Dark Base 700 passen 
Solange baller ich mit dem boxed Kühler durch die Gegend, auf dem Ryzen 5 1600 non oc und deaktivierten "Grill-die-CPU-Features" bleibt der noch halbwegs leise.


----------



## RRe36 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> ...und deaktivierten "Grill-die-CPU-Features"...



Meinst du den "Performance-Boost" der bei mir ganze 100MHz drauflegte und dafür die CPU-Spannung auf 1,45V anhob


----------



## Xtr3me86 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



RRe36 schrieb:


> Meinst du den "Performance-Boost" der bei mir ganze 100MHz drauflegte und dafür die CPU-Spannung auf 1,45V anhob



Genau den  direkt aus der Hölle, dieses Feature ...


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU KÃ¼hler soll es sein?  Ryzen 7*



a160 schrieb:


> geht, find die Farben geil und würde mich weder als Opa noch als "gay" bezeichnen... Nur weil jetzt jeder n Case mit Fenster will und RGB...naja, wenn mans braucht.
> 
> Übrings hat Noctua auch die Lüfter in schwarz...
> 
> Produktlinie chromax - Produkte



Klaro jedem das seine.

Aber für mich geht das was die da kombinieren gar nicht.

Die Lüfter aus deinem Link sehen allerdings schön aus[emoji106]


----------

